# Arrow Wrap using heat shrink



## shanicegomes (Oct 29, 2013)

Ya it should be working


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes but the weight differance may not be the same. Heat shrink for wiring is much denser.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

audioshooter said:


> Any one used heat shrink tubing (like for wire connections) to make an arrow wrap? it should work the same as a quick fletch right?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes it can work. When carbon arrows first came out, I came out with Ezafletch tubing . It was thin walled tubing . Vanes & feathers glued up great. Only one drawback. The sleeve would slide from impact . The fix was to coat the shaft with contact cement ,then shrink it down. Sold a ton of it. Then vinyl wraps came out . works better.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

easton does.... look at newer arrows with the factory crest as they call it, its actually a heat shrink THICK piece of plastic, its wierd but they are heavy.... changed my FOC by 1.5% just taking that off..... weighed like 11g i think


----------

